# Riding at Assunpink or D&R Canal?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

In what country? Please.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am guessing New Jersey, as those names are familiar.. but don't believe I have ever ridden either of them. Unless the d&r canal is the towpath that goes into Frenchtown?


----------



## gabbondante (Oct 13, 2013)

It is located in NJ. The D&R canal is a towpath but it is very long. I know the Ride for the Ribbons is done on one part of it in Sept/Oct every year. I wasn't sure if there are other parts that people have ridden on. 

Assunpink is also in NJ - it is right near the Horse Park of NJ in Millstone. There are tons of miles of trails but I have never ridden them myself so I'm trying to get an idea from people who have before.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I know the end of the towpath/canal that goes into Frenchtown is open for riding, about 9 miles worth (I used to board near there). It's a basically flat, packed dirt road about the width of a vehicle. I only rode there in the winter when it was too wet to ride other places, so I rarely came across other users, but I know it is open to bikes, etc. 

Haven't been to Assunpink, but have heard it's nice.

I have ridden at the Round Valley Reservoir, which has more challenging but nice trails (though you have to pay for access from Memorial Weekend through Labor Day).


----------

